# Nhà Các Mẹ Xài Truyền Hình Cáp Nào Thế?!



## truongquynhanhn (9 Tháng sáu 2016)

Em mới chuyển nhà về chỗ mới, định lắp truyền hình cáp nhưng thấy nhiều lựa chọn quá, được cái này thì lại mất cái kia.Các mê nào rành tư vấn em hộ cái. Em cần nhất là nhu cầu bóng đá, và phải có HD nha cả nhà


----------



## dsk (10 Tháng sáu 2016)

HD giờ có nhiều nhà mạng cung cấp lắm. Mà gắn vào thời điểm này chắc ko được giảm giá đâu. Vì nhu cầu coi đá banh mà.


----------



## mebo (10 Tháng sáu 2016)

Ông xã mình cũng mê bóng đá, Euro đây nè, tính lắp K+ nhưng sau đó mấy ông bạn mách VTV Cab đang có chương trình KM khi lắp ở HCM nè, có nhiều ưu đãi nữa thế là nhà mình bắt luôn rồi


----------



## singsing (10 Tháng sáu 2016)

Nhiều  nhà cung cấp dịch vụ lắm chị ơi, Euro đến rồi mà.


----------



## tintran (10 Tháng sáu 2016)

mebo đã viết:


> Ông xã mình cũng mê bóng đá, Euro đây nè, tính lắp K+ nhưng sau đó mấy ông bạn mách VTV Cab đang có chương trình KM khi lắp ở HCM nè, có nhiều ưu đãi nữa thế là nhà mình bắt luôn rồi


Có ưu đãi gì vậy chị, nhà em cũng đang có nhu cầu lắp đây mà không biết khu vực chung cư nhà em lắp được không nữa


----------



## tintran (11 Tháng sáu 2016)

Nhà mình đang có nhu cầu lắp đây, nhà dùng chảo cứ mưa đến là mất tín hiệu, dùng nhà mạng nào ok chỉ cho mình với ak


----------



## huongcommoi (11 Tháng sáu 2016)

giờ thì nhiều nhà mạng cung cấp cáp lắm, nếu mình chưa lắp cáp thì nên tìm hiểu xem chỗ nào có khuyến mãi thì đăng ký đi bạn


----------



## Mĩ Hồ (12 Tháng sáu 2016)

Em 1 tỷ năm rồi ko thèm xem tivi đây mẹ ạ =))


----------



## bongxu (12 Tháng sáu 2016)

tintran đã viết:


> Nhà mình đang có nhu cầu lắp đây, nhà dùng chảo cứ mưa đến là mất tín hiệu, dùng nhà mạng nào ok chỉ cho mình với ak


hồi trước nhà mình cũng dùng chảo, nhưng luôn luôn mất tín hiệu, thế là đổi ngay và luôn sang cable. lúc đó ở khu vực nhà mình là sctv, nhưng bây giờ mình chuyển sang chỗ khác, có nhiều lựa chọn lắm, cũng đang phân vân chưa biết chọn nhà mạng nào để lắp


----------



## dsk (12 Tháng sáu 2016)

tintran đã viết:


> Nhà mình đang có nhu cầu lắp đây, nhà dùng chảo cứ mưa đến là mất tín hiệu, dùng nhà mạng nào ok chỉ cho mình với ak



Chảo là dùng chung nên tín hiệu ko đc tốt hoặc lúc có lúc ko chán lắm.


----------



## mebo (13 Tháng sáu 2016)

tintran đã viết:


> Có ưu đãi gì vậy chị, nhà em cũng đang có nhu cầu lắp đây mà không biết khu vực chung cư nhà em lắp được không nữa


Tặng ngay 01 thùng sữa TH true MILK và đặc biệt: Mỗi tuần 01 xe máy Yamaha Acruzo dành cho khách hàng may mắn nhất đó chị ah


----------



## mebo (13 Tháng sáu 2016)

Thông tin chi tiết mấy bạn có thể xem ở đây để chọn cho mình gói hợp lý nhất
http://www.vtvcab.vn/khuyen-mai/dic...ich-vu-tron-goi-internet-tai-tp-ho-chi-minh-1


----------



## tintran (13 Tháng sáu 2016)

bongxu đã viết:


> hồi trước nhà mình cũng dùng chảo, nhưng luôn luôn mất tín hiệu, thế là đổi ngay và luôn sang cable. lúc đó ở khu vực nhà mình là sctv, nhưng bây giờ mình chuyển sang chỗ khác, có nhiều lựa chọn lắm, cũng đang phân vân chưa biết chọn nhà mạng nào để lắp


cáp này chán lắm chị nên em không muốn lắp, em đang tính xem cáp nào tốt và chi phí rẻ, hình sắc nét tí chứ cáp này nhòe lắm.


----------



## singsing (13 Tháng sáu 2016)

Mĩ Hồ đã viết:


> Em 1 tỷ năm rồi ko thèm xem tivi đây mẹ ạ =))


Nhà mẹ này không xem đá banh àh, con không xem hoạt hình hay sao


----------



## dsk (13 Tháng sáu 2016)

singsing đã viết:


> Nhà mẹ này không xem đá banh àh, con không xem hoạt hình hay sao



Em thấy cả gia đình nên xem tivi cùng nhau vào mỗi tối sẽ hay hơn.


----------



## huongcommoi (13 Tháng sáu 2016)

VTV cab đang có chương trình khuyến mãi đó, đặc biệt bốc thăm trúng xe máy yamaha Acruzo, biết đâu có cáp  HD để xem vừa trúng thưởng chiếc xe máy nhỉ.


----------



## bongxu (13 Tháng sáu 2016)

tintran đã viết:


> cáp này chán lắm chị nên em không muốn lắp, em đang tính xem cáp nào tốt và chi phí rẻ, hình sắc nét tí chứ cáp này nhòe lắm.


không biết chi phí lắp đặt có đắt không vậy bạn ?


----------



## xitrumkon (14 Tháng sáu 2016)

huongcommoi đã viết:


> VTV cab đang có chương trình khuyến mãi đó, đặc biệt bốc thăm trúng xe máy yamaha Acruzo, biết đâu có cáp  HD để xem vừa trúng thưởng chiếc xe máy nhỉ.



Chương trình may mắn mà. Nên hên xui thôi. Quan trọng là chất lượng  của VTV cab đảm bảo.


----------



## Mĩ Hồ (14 Tháng sáu 2016)

singsing đã viết:


> Nhà mẹ này không xem đá banh àh, con không xem hoạt hình hay sao


Nhà em bọn nhỏ xài ipad, điện thoại hay laptop bố mẹ cho mượn giải trí vào khung giờ nhất định, tự vào anime47 với cả zingTV xem hoạt hình rồi mẹ ạ. Trẻ con giờ nhanh lắm. Đá banh thì bố cứ ra hàng cafe ngồi xem với mọi ng luôn cho vui.


----------



## mebo (14 Tháng sáu 2016)

bongxu đã viết:


> không biết chi phí lắp đặt có đắt không vậy bạn ?


- Miễn phí hòa mạng và hỗ trợ 80% phí vật tư phát sinh lắp đặt (bao gồm cả vật tư lắp đặt cho tivi thứ 2,3,4,5 – phát sinh không quá mức vật tư  theo quy chuẩn của Tổng Công ty).


----------



## bongxu (14 Tháng sáu 2016)

mebo đã viết:


> Tặng ngay 01 thùng sữa TH true MILK và đặc biệt: Mỗi tuần 01 xe máy Yamaha Acruzo dành cho khách hàng may mắn nhất đó chị ah


oh, giải thương nhiều quá chừng luôn, nhưng rút thăm trúng thưởng hay là quay số thế bạn ?


----------



## xitrumkon (15 Tháng sáu 2016)

mebo đã viết:


> - Miễn phí hòa mạng và hỗ trợ 80% phí vật tư phát sinh lắp đặt (bao gồm cả vật tư lắp đặt cho tivi thứ 2,3,4,5 – phát sinh không quá mức vật tư  theo quy chuẩn của Tổng Công ty).



Tivi 2,3,4,5 thì chỉ tốn có cái đầu chia với đoạn dây thôi. Nên xem ra chi phí phát sinh cũng chẳng bao nhiêu. Được cái KTV của VTV Cab đi dây gọn và đẹp lắm.


----------



## dsk (15 Tháng sáu 2016)

mebo đã viết:


> - Miễn phí hòa mạng và hỗ trợ 80% phí vật tư phát sinh lắp đặt (bao gồm cả vật tư lắp đặt cho tivi thứ 2,3,4,5 – phát sinh không quá mức vật tư  theo quy chuẩn của Tổng Công ty).



Rõ ràng như thế này thì quá tốt cho ngươi dùng.


----------



## tintran (15 Tháng sáu 2016)

*Tại Hà Nội & các tỉnh*

Gói kênh HD
Gói kênh K+
(K+1 HD, K+ NS HD,
K+ PM HD, K+ PC HD)
_Để sử dụng gói kênh HD, K+, Quý khách cần lắp đặt truyền hình cáp analog với mức phí được tính riêng_
50.000đ/tháng
125.000đ/tháng

*Tại TP Hồ Chí Minh*

Gói kênh
Tivi
Đơn giá
Gói kênh HD
*Trọn gói 3 tivi chất lượng HD
150.000đ/tháng*
Tivi thứ nhất - HD
110.00đ/tháng
Tivi thứ 2 - HD
20.000đ/tháng
Tivi thứ 3 - HD
20.000đ/tháng
Gói kênh K+
(K+1 HD, K+ NS HD, K+ PM HD, K+ PC HD)
125.000đ/tháng

Giá ok quá mấy chị


----------



## mebo (15 Tháng sáu 2016)

bongxu đã viết:


> oh, giải thương nhiều quá chừng luôn, nhưng rút thăm trúng thưởng hay là quay số thế bạn ?


Có rất nhiều gói khuyến mãi mẹ nào quan tâm thì xem nhé
http://www.vtvcab.vn/khuyen-mai
Từ ngày 2/6/2016 đến 15/7/2016, khách hàng tại TP.Hồ Chí Minh khi đăng ký dịch vụ HD VTVcab sẽ có cơ hội trở thành khách hàng may mắn trúng thưởng: mỗi tuần 1 xe máy Yamaha Acruzo. Bên cạnh đó, khách hàng còn nhận ngay 1 thùng sữa TH True milk và thẻ cào với hàng ngàn quà tặng hấp dẫn như: Mũ bảo hiểm, áo mưa, chảo Goldsun.


----------



## mebo (15 Tháng sáu 2016)




----------



## huongcommoi (15 Tháng sáu 2016)

tintran đã viết:


> *Tại Hà Nội & các tỉnh*
> 
> Gói kênh HD
> Gói kênh K+
> ...


cái này là của vtv đó hả bạn ? quá đỉnh nha... tính ra cước phí đâu có đắt gì đâu ha


----------



## huongcommoi (15 Tháng sáu 2016)

bongxu đã viết:


> oh, giải thương nhiều quá chừng luôn, nhưng rút thăm trúng thưởng hay là quay số thế bạn ?


mình nghĩ chắc là rút thăm trúng thưởng đó, ai đăng ký cũng đều có mã số trong thời gian khuyến mãi hết.


----------



## xitrumkon (16 Tháng sáu 2016)

huongcommoi đã viết:


> mình nghĩ chắc là rút thăm trúng thưởng đó, ai đăng ký cũng đều có mã số trong thời gian khuyến mãi hết.



Euro này vào vtv cab. Hết mua được con xe chắc ngon nhỉ


----------



## dsk (16 Tháng sáu 2016)

tintran đã viết:


> *Tại Hà Nội & các tỉnh*
> 
> Gói kênh HD
> Gói kênh K+
> ...





Hóa ra VTV Cab bao luôn cả anh K+ rồi à


----------



## huongcommoi (16 Tháng sáu 2016)

xitrumkon đã viết:


> Euro này vào vtv cab. Hết mua được con xe chắc ngon nhỉ


chương trình phát sóng vào mùa euro này nếu có đài nào phát lại thì đỡ biết mấy


----------



## xitrumkon (17 Tháng sáu 2016)

huongcommoi đã viết:


> chương trình phát sóng vào mùa euro này nếu có đài nào phát lại thì đỡ biết mấy


Đài nào ko có, quan trọng là muốn coi VTV cab nghe bình luận với chất lương hình ảnh nét.


----------



## dsk (17 Tháng sáu 2016)

xitrumkon đã viết:


> Đài nào ko có, quan trọng là muốn coi VTV cab nghe bình luận với chất lương hình ảnh nét.



Xài smart TV mà dùng bình thường coi chán lắm.


----------



## huongcommoi (18 Tháng sáu 2016)

dsk đã viết:


> Xài smart TV mà dùng bình thường coi chán lắm.


phải coi qua vtv chứ..., thế mới đã được


----------



## huongcommoi (20 Tháng sáu 2016)

chương trình khuyến mãi của vtv không biết có còn không mọi người ?


----------



## dsk (21 Tháng sáu 2016)

huongcommoi đã viết:


> phải coi qua vtv chứ..., thế mới đã được



Hình ảnh nét , âm thanh sốn động coi mới sướng.


----------



## xitrumkon (21 Tháng sáu 2016)

huongcommoi đã viết:


> chương trình khuyến mãi của vtv không biết có còn không mọi người ?



Còn nha. Tới tháng 7 mới kết thúc nên tham gia thử đi biết đâu trúng thưởng được chiếc xe từ VTV Cab.


----------



## bongxu (22 Tháng sáu 2016)

xitrumkon đã viết:


> Đài nào ko có, quan trọng là muốn coi VTV cab nghe bình luận với chất lương hình ảnh nét.


Nhà mình xài chảo, bực bội nhất là đến phút hồi hộp nhất là mất sóng...


----------



## truongquynhanhn (23 Tháng sáu 2016)

Cảm ơn cả nhà em đã liên hệ lắp Vtvcab và được khuyến mãi thùng sữa cộng với bốc thăm trúng thưởng
Nhà mình vào trang vtvcab.vn để xem chi tiết nhé


----------



## mebo (23 Tháng sáu 2016)

truongquynhanhn đã viết:


> Cảm ơn cả nhà em đã liên hệ lắp Vtvcab và được khuyến mãi thùng sữa cộng với bốc thăm trúng thưởng
> Nhà mình vào trang vtvcab.vn để xem chi tiết nhé


Link đây ạ
http://www.vtvcab.vn/khuyen-mai/dic...ng-ky-hd-trung-acruzo-1?partner=webthethao.vn


----------



## Shopping (9 Tháng bảy 2016)

em thấy dùng sctv tốt đấy mn ạ


----------



## thienthandangyeu (1 Tháng tám 2016)

nhà em dùng K+ mn ạ. thấy ok lắm.


----------



## bebeo_memin (3 Tháng một 2017)

em thấy K+ nhiều kênh hay nè


----------

